# Difference between 2004/2005 2.5L



## m8rix4ever (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all
Is there any differences between the 2004 and 2005 models?
I'm interested of the 2.5 litres model with automatic gear.
The name Columbia...when did Nissan start to use that?2005?
Best regards
Nike from Sweden


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Tjena!

jag spelar baseboll i Sverige... valkommen

As far as I know there is no difference in 04 and 05, unless its something small.. no big differences anyway.. anyone no of any?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Stealth2424 said:


> Tjena!
> As far as I know there is no difference in 04 and 05, unless its something small.. no big differences anyway.. anyone no of any?


Re the "Columbia" edition - changes to that edition would be similar to the changes re the "Bonavista" edition - mostly cosmetic.

As far as I know there would not be any significant changes in the platform, engine, etc. etc.

I think the "Columbia" was also released in Australia - perhaps some of the guys from down-under could offer some more specific insight.....Jalal ???

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope Roger, no Columbia's here in Australia.

The X-Trail Columbia was released in the UK, Sweden and some other European and Scandinavian countries as a special package (details HERE)

Also see the Columbia Sportswear press release HERE


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

In the UK there had been four models called, from the basic up, SE, Sport, SVE, and the T-Spec at the top.

For 2006 these names were dropped and replaced by three models, SE, Columbia, and Aventura at the top.

Price and spec was in between the previous Sport and the SVE and included 17" wheels, fog-lamps, sunroof, folding mirrors, multichanger CD and various cosmetic bits but not the electric/leather seats of the SVE. Also included a freebie Columbia jacket. From around the middle of 2006 they had promotions offering a free satnav with it.


----------

